# vindicare assasins, final thoughts



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i recently played a vindicare assasin in a torney, with terrible results
he was killed outright in the first turn of all the games, it seemed everyone was so scared of him they wanted him dead, in my opinion one assasin on its own is virtually useless, for how much he is worth i believe they should make hellfire rounds his primary bullets.
i have bought an execution force for games of apocalypse, and will post on how he goes in large battles


----------



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

cool but unlucky with assassin thoe it does keep the fire off of more valuable targets


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

I think his a waste of 120 points really, his my least favourite of the four.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Did your enemies fire huge swathes of their armies at him or did they tend to get lucky with 1 squad getting a very high roll vs stealth suit/night fighting roll?

I was wanting a vindicare to back up some dreads... against orcs I thought he could kill the powerclaw Nob and mean that a big gribbly orc boyz mob is useless against my dreads- multiple turbo penetraters would be fantastic though


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well he is useless, so the fact everyone shot him and wasted so much firepower on turn 1 is kind of a blessing


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

He will never get his points back but he gives such beautiful stragegic aid... killing a powerklaw/fist to allow a dread to total a squad without fear, getting rid of a melta to allow a LR to advance in safety or just in open play killing sergeants to make it easier to pin the squad (I think his rifle still causes pinning...)- love this guy, just wish I didn't have to take an inquistor lord to be able to have him


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

First off you only need a inquisitor not the lord to take him, second off if used well he can be a very stratigic asset. I have taken out a dread and a daemon prince with this guy before.
Hes is a speed bump in your opponants plans and can cause huge ammounts of damage, i am not saying he ism't broken cos he is but he is still viable


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> First off you only need a inquisitor not the lord to take him, second off if used well he can be a very stratigic asset. I have taken out a dread and a daemon prince with this guy before.
> Hes is a speed bump in your opponants plans and can cause huge ammounts of damage, i am not saying he ism't broken cos he is but he is still viable


I find either the Callidus or the Eversor to be a better bet, though.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> First off you only need a inquisitor not the lord to take him, second off if used well he can be a very stratigic asset. I have taken out a dread and a daemon prince with this guy before.
> Hes is a speed bump in your opponants plans and can cause huge ammounts of damage, i am not saying he ism't broken cos he is but he is still viable



To take him as an ally, you need to have an inquisitor lord because of the 0-1 restriction on taking elite's choices from the daemonhunters codex as allies.

Personally, I'm going to redesign him, make him what he should be, a decent sniper. keep an eye out for the thread.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> First off you only need a inquisitor not the lord to take him, second off if used well he can be a very stratigic asset. I have taken out a dread and a daemon prince with this guy before.


While technically true, not entirely helpful for me... I play wolves and can only take 1 elites choice from DH- so no Inquisitor/assassin combo for me :shok:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Vindicare, if used correctly, is probably the best Assassin, but before you all start clamouring for my blood for such an audacious claim let me explain...

His utter kick-arseness lies in one rule, *Marksman*.

Whilst on the surface it may seem similar to Sgt. Telion's *Eye of Vengeance* rule (i.e. you get to choose who gets wounded by their shots not your opponent), the Vindicare version is actually many, many times better.
And it all hinges on the additional sentence included in the rule- '_can target any model in range and sight, regardless of targetting restrictions_'

Such a beautiful unassuming assembly of 12 words, but it creates a model that ignores more core rules than any other I can think of- dubious? I'll emphasis what I'm getting at:
'_can target *any* model in range and sight, *regardless of targetting restrictions*_'

This means that as long as model is within 36" and the Vindicare can see it, nothing else matters.

EXAMPLE:
Allied with IG and fighting Chaos Space marines? 

A unit of Terminators chewing it's way through that conscript unit so close to your lines that you know in the next enemy turn they're basically going to roll up your line if you don't shoot the hell out of them? But sadly 1 conscript survived the enemie's assault and is basially stopping you from firing into the combat?
Shoot that troublesome Conscript with the Vindicare allowing your army to open up on those damn Terminators!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes, due to the *Marksman* rule you can shoot your own troops- the Imperium is merciless indeed.

That is one of the big reasons I think Vindicare's are the best assassins if used correctly, they're one of the few models (I can't actually think of any others off the top of my head) that can shoot into combat, good way to turn the tide of that see-sawing combat, have Mr.V starting picking off the enemy before ANYONE gets to hit.

I hope I've left you with some inspiration that Mr.V can be used well...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry i forget to read the part in which he was an ally. I will agree not the best assassin over all but shooting into combat is a huge +


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Hmm i'm not entirely sure that's in the spirit of the rules :biggrin: but who cares i'm going to be starting an Dameonhunter army with inducted imperial guard and was thinking of including him - so job's a good 'un.

My brother fielded an eversor assassin against me in one game and it did nothing (except kill one or two marines). 

From a background perspective i like the vindicare more than the others - it's more of what you'd expect an assassin to be doing rather than merking off squads in combat.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually in regards to shooting into CC with a Vindicare- they FAQ'd it and the answer from GW was along the lines of;
_'Yes he can shoot into combat- how cool is that?'_


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, if you stop him firing into combat then thats a shooting restriction and he ignores any and all restrictions- love this guys morals, or lack of them 

Though it does lead to some interesting thoughts- like is a unit in combat fearless (to ignore pinning, or morale tests from shooting).


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

i'm buying myself 10


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Catpain Rich said:


> i'm buying myself 10



Only ten? Try sticking a couple of zeros on the end of that!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Please guys, only army lists in the army list sections. Thanks!

Katie D


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

As another plus to the man, unless mistaken, his pistol also gains the benefit of Marksman.

So if there is a troublesome close combat taking place a little too close for comfort, take a pair of 5 Str AP 2 pot shots to help out your boyos


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> He will never get his points back but he gives such beautiful stragegic aid... killing a powerklaw/fist to allow a dread to total a squad without fear, getting rid of a melta to allow a LR to advance in safety or just in open play killing sergeants to make it easier to pin the squad (I think his rifle still causes pinning...)- love this guy, just wish I didn't have to take an inquistor lord to be able to have him


Taking out the nob is cool, however I wouldn't bother throwing your dreadnought into combat with them... It's basically going to tie you up all game.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i have currently bought 3 of them as an execution force, but i plan on getting 6 all up, i could so imagine that, 6 shots, and take out everyone important, and another beauty, they can all fire at different squads :mrgreen:
though i plan on taking out my mates phoenix court of khaine with something a little bigger


----------

